# How many bettas do you own?



## Seaman2012 (Feb 20, 2013)

I am curious to know how many bettas you own. I currently own 7 males and one female and I feel like I have so many haha. I would love to see pictures too!


----------



## Seaman2012 (Feb 20, 2013)

Those are only a few of my boys! Here is more!


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

i only have one betta for now...


----------



## Seaman2012 (Feb 20, 2013)

Haha I must look like a betta nut then..lol


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

you're fine XD the real fanatics own 10+


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

aokashi said:


> you're fine XD the real fanatics own 10+


10+? we've got 16 just in the sorority. and as for males, it's another 20.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

homegrown terror said:


> 10+? we've got 16 just in the sorority. and as for males, it's another 20.



yup  so ur a big nut!


----------



## altemar (Feb 5, 2013)

i got 2 got the second one today.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

i got 4 so far but i want to get more for a sorority. (might be in a 75 gal.)


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I have 21 adults, 51 juveniles (most of these are being kept) and over 100 fry of various ages and sizes at the moment. 

It helps that mine are able to live in the same tanks together as otherwise I would definitely _not_ have enough room for them all.


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

I have five, and am planning a spawn and a sorority...so not as crazy as SOME people here at least


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

That's how all the crazy people start....

Hahaha.


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

I just have one for now, but POSSIBLY will get another real soon (saw this fish on aquabid that I love, debating on it).


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

blu the betta said:


> i got 4 so far but i want to get more for a sorority. (might be in a 75 gal.)


it might not work well in a standard-dimension 75g...remember bettas get 90% of their oxygen from the air, and too deep of a tank will leave them unable to comfortably use a good bit of the water in it...i could see it being good as a sorority/community though, with a school of some smaller catfish like cories or synodontis at the bottom, some tetras or platies in midwater and the bettas in the top. you'd have to choose plants and scaping carefully though, to provide cover at all depths.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

I have 3 beautiful blue veiltail boys named *Peanut,Button & Piglet.* :-D:-D:-D

p.s I am unable to post pics at the moment but will hopefully be able to later on.


----------



## Seaman2012 (Feb 20, 2013)

Well I am glad to see so many people love bettas!


----------



## Seaman2012 (Feb 20, 2013)

I just can't seem to stop..I get one..then another..haha  But I love it


----------



## KnzD (Feb 22, 2013)

_I am the one and only,
Nobody I'd rather be,
I am the one and only,
Can't take that away from me
_


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I have 23 adults and like 25 fry!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I have two
Kuro and Makkuro (lit. black & really black)


----------



## paris38 (Oct 12, 2012)

I have 3 males and 9 females but I want more sooo bad!


----------



## Kuronue (Oct 12, 2012)

I technically have 2. My little Ranmaru and then there's cute Ikiryo who is a joint owned fishie. :3


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

I've got two males and two females currently. I would have 3 males, but Tesla passed away the other day.


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

I have a blueish/white body, red fin crowntail named Bill and I have a opal halfmoon named Ted. Ted had Green/Blue/Purple rainbow tail but he ate it off..  I had one in my avatar but he jumped  - I also had one that looked like Ted named Frank.


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

Saphira101 said:


> I've got two males and two females currently. I would have 3 males, but Tesla passed away the other day.


Sorry to hear about Tesla.. I remembered posting that his name reminded me of Zen Pinball (PS3) saying "TEESSSSSSSSSLAH!" .. I read it like that every time you write it..


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I have four (was five) and am getting four more soon... I also have an empty tank that is fishless cycling. It will eventually have an inhabitant as well, so currently, I have room for 9 (11 if I ever decided to divide my five gallons).


----------



## stuntman2946 (Feb 8, 2013)

i only have one, but i really want more i just dont have the room right now. my guy is alone in a 30 gal tank and i have a 10 gallon empty that i would like to get sup up for another one or even a sorority


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I have a ten gallon tank for a future sorority but I want a 20 long SO bad. I told my dad that today... He didn't say yes or no. The only problem is, I don't have anything in my room big enough to set a 20 long on >:/


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

I currently am owned by five bettas - two females and three males. However, I'm toying with the idea of moving everybody around to get the females into the 10 gallon, add 2-4 more girls, and make it a sorority. lol Once the bug hits, it hits hard.


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

I have 1 male betta and 1 female betta


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

pittipuppylove said:


> Once the bug hits, it hits hard.


You can say that again, lol.
I started off with one in November, have four now and will very soon have 8.. Ha. (Females and PKs are also more addicting than people realize!)


----------



## Seaman2012 (Feb 20, 2013)

Lol right now I have veil tails..but I would love a crown tail soon! Yes they are so contagious!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

Atm 4. Rudy, Voldsom, Feargath (sp?), and Mellow Yellow.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I have, um, 11. But who's counting? ;-)


----------



## Seaman2012 (Feb 20, 2013)

Haha no harm in that


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

I currently have 43 males.....4 crowntails, 4 veil tails........and the rest half moons. I should never have discovered Aquabid......lol


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh my, how in the world do you care for 43 bettas 0_0


----------



## Seaman2012 (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow...43! Where do you house them all?


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

I have a LOT of 2.5 gallon aquariums....all over the house.....bedroom....kitchen....everywhere....lol


----------



## cnbufford (Feb 5, 2013)

I have 3 in total. 2 young bettas (unsure of their sex) and 1 mature betta male.


----------



## Fishy Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

I have 6. One boy VT & 5 girls. One juvenile girl will be given to my niece for her birthday though. I promised her, but man is it going to be hard to give her up. I'm planning on on more in the next year, lol.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Currently I have (7) Males & (11) Females & am always thinking how to get more. (2) 2.5g, (4) 10g, (1) 5.5g & a 46g.


----------



## Surferjo (Oct 6, 2012)

I have 4 now but im thinking i want to build another larger (longer) tank and up it to 6. 

3 HM's and 1 CT.


----------



## paris38 (Oct 12, 2012)

I like your tank Surferjo.This thread is making want more bettas really bad!Ugh!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I have six currently, but am getting a lot more on Saturday from a breeder who must get rid of stock. Of my six, three are females and three are males. One of them is iffy though!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Males: Koga, Mr Magic Mushrooms, Sluggles, Phinneas, Ferb, Wallflower, Baron Von Fishie Fins the 2nd, Lucky Stars, Ba sing se, Tanagora
Females: Zecora, apple bloom, opal essence, princess Azula, unnamed juvie

*counts on fingers and toes* Looks lie 15 bettas and there are 2 clown plecos, an army of Trapdoor snails, 6 spple snails and 1 tiger nerite

Plus 2 goldfish that are not mine but since I upgraded the tank to a 20G and do the WC's on..I'm claiming them. Not a fan of them though as they need a bigger tank and I am not buying a bigger one


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

Surferjo said:


> I have 4 now but im thinking i want to build another larger (longer) tank and up it to 6.
> 
> 3 HM's and 1 CT.


LOVE, love, love the tank! My dream is to have a whole wall covered in tanks like this! (and an employee to climb ladders and do all the tank maintenance...lol).


----------



## Kels (Feb 21, 2013)

Surferjo said:


> I have 4 now but im thinking i want to build another larger (longer) tank and up it to 6.
> 
> 3 HM's and 1 CT.


what live plants are those?


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

paris38 said:


> This thread is making want more bettas really bad!Ugh!


+1!!! It is driving me crazy! ;-)


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Currently I have 13, 8 girls and 5 boys! And I have 8 more on the way from Chard (1 boy and 7 girls)

Currently I have


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

moonshadow are arianna and encore related?? cause they look crazy alike!!!


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

oh and seaman2012 i got another betta today he had "those eyes"


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

jesssan2442 said:


> moonshadow are arianna and encore related?? cause they look crazy alike!!!


Haha yes they are! Arianna, Artemis, Encore and Apollo are all from the same spawn, and are imported from Thailand


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

cool!!!


----------



## Surferjo (Oct 6, 2012)

Kels said:


> what live plants are those?


 
Java fern 
Anubias 
ANUBIAS FRAZERI

Not sure of all specific variations but they are all pretty much Anubias or a sword fern type plant. I went through quite a few non-aquatic plants before I decided to start actually reading the labels


----------



## Surferjo (Oct 6, 2012)

Surferjo said:


> Java fern
> Anubias
> ANUBIAS FRAZERI
> 
> Not sure of all specific variations but they are all pretty much Anubias or a sword fern type plant. I went through quite a few non-aquatic plants before I decided to start actually reading the labels


 
sorry i just realized that was an older pic. most of those plants are dead now. 

This is what it looks like currently. All Java Ferns and Anubias variations.


----------



## Kuro (Dec 24, 2012)

as of wednesday i'm up to eight now


----------



## acadialover (Nov 17, 2011)

LittleBettaFish said:


> I have 21 adults, 51 juveniles (most of these are being kept) and over 100 fry of various ages and sizes at the moment.
> 
> It helps that mine are able to live in the same tanks together as otherwise I would definitely _not_ have enough room for them all.


all the males can live together ? why ?:-D


----------



## Matilda (Apr 25, 2012)

*I just got my 5th one today! They are turning me into a betta freak!

I also have 5 other tanks with different fish.*


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Okay I currently have 12 males, but will be getting between 10 and 22 more males depending which tank I can afford so probably 10 more but possibly 22 more..........

Here they are!!!!!

Oh some of these pics are really bad because they were taken in a hurry so the fish look nicer in real life.


----------



## Tabbie82 (Jan 24, 2013)

I currently have 4 males and have 3 more coming soon that I won from Chard on aquabid... So 7 total.


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

I can't decide whether this thread is good or bad. Good, because it makes me feel less like a crazy betta lady, bad, because it just encourages me lol. I have ten males, and I am stopping at that!


----------



## EmptyYourMindBeFormless (Feb 19, 2013)

Only 1 right now, which was an unexpected adoption. I owned another one back in 2004.

I've gotten bit by the addiction HARD, though. Back in 2004 all I saw were male veiltails everywhere and now I see so many variations readily available it's crazy. From PetCo and PetSmart carrying many different varieties to Aquabid to stores in the US that ship to all states, the accessibility to quality fish is amazing. 

Definitely looking into getting a dragonscale plakat soon if I find one I like @ PetSmart and maybe getting a giant as well later on in the spring when I can get a separate 10 gallon or so for him.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

acadialover said:


> all the males can live together ? why ?:-D


It's because LBF's bettas are mostly, if not all, wilds. Most wilds can be kept together as long as they stay together and aren't seperated


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

...Add two females to my previous count. So now I'm up to three CT females, a VT female, a HMDTPK male, a SeD male, and a HM dumbo male. *sigh* These girly bettas are almost more addicting than the boys.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

11 total 3 crowntail males 2 crowntail females, a king, 2 halfmoon males and 3 valetail males......but going to be adding 8 or so females in a few days


----------



## Mal72 (Jan 7, 2013)

*Comes out of hole* I have 14. And I'm getting ready for another one. Nope, I don't breed, I'm just crazy. Lol. In addition to 14 Bettas, I have 1 150G tank for Cichlids, 1 20G for Danios, and 1 250 Saltwater tank...There's a chance I may just have an addiction to fish. And Batman. (Fish names are at the bottom) *crawls back into hole.*  lol.


----------



## Fishy Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

Fishy Mom said:


> I have 6. One boy VT & 5 girls. One juvenile girl will be given to my niece for her birthday though. I promised her, but man is it going to be hard to give her up. I'm planning on on more in the next year, lol.


Make that 8. I just got 2 CT girls. One girl wiggled at me & gave me the cute look. The other played peek-a-boo behind the sticker on her cup. How am I supposed to say no to that, lol.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I have 8 in total. 
But in total of fish + inverts = 14. It's so small... T-T


----------



## acadialover (Nov 17, 2011)

I have 5 males. Two in 5 gallons, and three in 2.5 gall. All but one NPT and will switch that one over to soil and sand soon ! I have an empty twenty long, empty, but am nervous about dividers as I am not very good at that stuff... I would love to put them all in there.... any ideas ? would also like to post photos. they are gorgeous !


----------



## Seaman2012 (Feb 20, 2013)

Fish definitely become addiciting. I have so many fish and frogs haha


----------



## ashleigheperry (Mar 1, 2013)

I only have two males right now, Pontos and Nereus, but I'm planning a sorority right now. Wish I could have a bigger collection like some of you, haha.


----------



## Seaman2012 (Feb 20, 2013)

They are so entertaining. Especially because each has its own personality. I have been owning fish for years. I have many tropical tanks too  I love it.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

11 not including fry, and all except qt are in tanks.


----------



## ashleigheperry (Mar 1, 2013)

I have my community tank with my cories, danios, and platys that I adore as well. I hope to own more fish someday. I love tanks of all sizes. I have so many dream tanks, haha.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

8 or 9 betta fish i have lots of them


----------



## Seaman2012 (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah I have six male bettas..and then I have a tank for my two goldfish..a tank with a black molly, dalmation molly, black and gold dust molly, four tetras, and three minnows. Along with a leopard cory. I have another tank with three candycane tetras, one white skirt tetra, two male and two female guppies and a beautiful sunset gourami. I love them all


----------



## LADY K (Jul 28, 2012)

i have 3 bettas lady my first female is in her own 5 gal. mister (first male) & fiesty (second female) i got together. they are in a divided 10 gal. planning on getting more.


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

Hahaha, I now have 2 bettas. Ended up buying the aquabid boy XD


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Seaman2012 said:


> Fish definitely become addiciting.


They sure are! I was at 2 different pet shops today & wanted to buy some of the Bettas.One shop had an absolutely beautiful pink male and the other had a beautiful orange male and a bright blue & red female.oohhh I was picturing myself buying their tanks & decorations etc,lol.They are such lovely little pets,it was so tempting to get them,but I must limit myself to my 3 gorgeous little boys. :mrgreen:


----------

